# Mens Fossil Watch - looking for a model number



## Sabby (Dec 13, 2017)

I lost a Men's Fossil Watch that I need to replace. I do not know the model number but need the model number to search for a replacement. 
The watch is silver with a metal bracelet. There are 3 small dials on the face, the date is between the 4 & 5 and the word Fossil is under the 12. The most distinguishing feature of the watch is the top and bottom push buttons (crown) are *"blue"* in color (the face of the button). I believe it might even be discontinued based on the purchase price and from talking to Fossil store associates.
I have searched Google, hundreds and hundreds of images and cannot find any with the blue push buttons. The watch that looks similar is CH2848 but this watch does not have *"blue"* on the push buttons. I know CH2848 is not the watch but this is what the face looked like.
Any suggestions on a model number would be greatly appreciated. I need the watch that has the blue push buttons.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sabby said:


> I lost a Men's Fossil Watch that I need to replace. I do not know the model number but need the model number to search for a replacement.
> The watch is silver with a metal bracelet. There are 3 small dials on the face, the date is between the 4 & 5 and the word Fossil is under the 12. The most distinguishing feature of the watch is the top and bottom push buttons (crown) are *"blue"* in color (the face of the button). I believe it might even be discontinued based on the purchase price and from talking to Fossil store associates.
> I have searched Google, hundreds and hundreds of images and cannot find any with the blue push buttons. The watch that looks similar is CH2848 but this watch does not have *"blue"* on the push buttons. I know CH2848 is not the watch but this is what the face looked like.
> Any suggestions on a model number would be greatly appreciated. I need the watch that has the blue push buttons.
> Thanks in advance for any help.


You have GOT to take pictures, front and back, if you have any hope of identifying the watch. You're describing a very standard chronograph layout, and Fossil has probably made *hundreds* of different models that look similar.

Fossil is a fashion brand that churns through models seasonally and discontinues stuff all the time.

You may also need to seriously look at your budget and alternatives. Although Fossil makes good quality watches commensurate with price (as opposed to some other fashion brands...) very few of their chronographs are particularly good. The central seconds hand should not 'tick' in a chronograph, unless you're using it to time something. You might also find some "triple calendar" watches which mimics a chronograph layout, but aren't.


----------



## Sabby (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for your reply but I am on here asking if anyone has seen a Fossil watch with the *blue push buttons* because I don't have the original watch so cannot take pictures, front, back or side of it. If I could take pictures, I would have the model number and wouldn't need help. I am hoping someone out there has seen a similar watch and can help direct me to the model. Thanks.


----------



## cRookie (Apr 2, 2012)

There are 2 that come in mind, one has a round dial that connects to the bracelet and has a sporty feel, possibly the hands are yellow or black can't remember. And the other is a robust 50cm diameter which has a wooden pattern rectangle at 3 o clock. If any sounds like your watch, I could look them up


----------



## Sabby (Dec 13, 2017)

Unfortunately they don't sound like my watch. Mine was all silver, three dials, and Fossil was under the 12, also had the date between the 4 & 5 (I believe). The most distinguishing feature is the blue push buttons (crowns) on the side, it was not a sticker. I am sure it was an older model, on clearance. Thanks for checking in. I appreciate the effort.


----------

